# Doncaster june 2011



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

Dont know if theres another thread made but thot id ask;;

whos got a table at ihs doncaster 

whats people taking to sell; live stock and other 

and whos missing june to keep there funds for september?

cheers guys


----------



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

maybe its a virtual show:lol2:

More seriously I'll be there


----------



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

lol mibby


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

does anyone big royal python folks go here?
i heard bob clarke say he wouldn't mind going ?
is anyone else there in that kind of league or is it just smaller breeders?


----------



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

i seen nice blue eyed lucys n clowns last year 900-1500 quid so yeah some bigger breeders


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

We'll be there, but I'm afraid rules say we can only sell dry goods, not are captive bred animals.

We will have lots of special offers on what we take though! :2thumb:


----------



## waynehollands (Aug 29, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

v-max said:


> We'll be there, but I'm afraid rules say we can only sell dry goods, not are captive bred animals.
> 
> We will have lots of special offers on what we take though! :2thumb:


???? Why's that? (curious)

Will be looking for a nice pinstripe male (or maybe spider) if anyone has a good deal lined up ;-)


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the shows are for private breeders to sell their spare youngsters that they dont need, thats why peeps who have shops for a living can only sell dry goods and equipment.


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> the shows are for private breeders to sell their spare youngsters that they dont need, thats why peeps who have shops for a living can only sell dry goods and equipment.


Cool, cheers for that

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

We'll be there, and if we're lucky there may even be some corns to buy (for a while there I was convinced we were going to be display only!).


----------



## dady (Jul 16, 2010)

keep them coming guys, any python breeders going?hognose?etc


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll be there. 

Only thing with places like this is you're like a child in a sweet shop, and it worsens your addiction. 

I won't be picking up anything too pricey. (Unless I manage to sell some stuff I have for sale here :whistling2 Will most-likely be picking up a leo and corn/royal.

How many days is it here? Just the sunday?


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

we may come to the june show to see wots around, also shud defo be at the second one, may even hav e a table if my royals do well.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Greybanded kings, pastel variable kings, and corns.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it worth taking a couple of snakes there with a view of part exchanging them for a BRB baby / youngster or Dwarf Boa baby / youngster ??

I have a stunning young male Pastel Royal and maybe a baby Mexican Black for exchange .


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> Is it worth taking a couple of snakes there with a view of part exchanging them for a BRB baby / youngster or Dwarf Boa baby / youngster ??
> 
> I have a stunning young male Pastel Royal and maybe a baby Mexican Black for exchange .


No animals are allowed into the meet with the buyers. You have to have a pre paid table to take in ANY livestock.

Plenty of car parks in Doncaster for meeting up with a buyer if you arrange before the day:2thumb:, just not the dome car park as it's against the rules.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> the shows are for private breeders to sell their spare youngsters that they dont need, thats why peeps who have shops for a living can only sell dry goods and equipment.


How do they regulate it ?

Surely some guy from a reptile shop could be tempted to have a table full of snakes .... how would the organisers know ?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

It's a small community - I suspect they'd be recognised!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> How do they regulate it ?
> 
> Surely some guy from a reptile shop could be tempted to have a table full of snakes .... how would the organisers know ?


Hi the organisers would know it is just a case of checking for pet shop license holders, And in the reptile community everyone knows everyone.
and hopefully you would like to think that people are honest mostly well perhaps not but someone would know them :2thumb:


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

Assuming I can get a visa and the necessary jabs I'll be making the trip up from down South. Not sure what I'll be bringing exactly but something like....

Psycho female sub adult Irian Jaya
Western Hognoses, Albino, Normals and 100% hets
Adult breeding pair Amazon Tree Boas
Honduran Milks
Ceratophrys
Adult / sub adult 'normal' Royals
Grown on Jungle x Diamonds
Pastel Royals
Spider Royals
Normal Royals
poss Lesser Platinum Royals
poss Irian Jaya x Jags
poss La Bahia Boas
Nicaraguan Boas
Aztec like Creamsicle Corn hybrids

See ya all there in just under 4 weeks.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be looking for locality boas - if anyone has any available I'd be delighted to receive details and pay up front for collection at the show for the right animals :2thumb:


----------

